# guys with i-pilot remote



## parkerdog (Jun 15, 2013)

Thought I'd do some preventive maintenance and replace the remote battery. Well it's true what I read on some other sites. Not all cr2450 batteries are the same. I'd have saved a couple of days if I had just bought the renata battery like it comes with. The number is cr2450N . Guess the "n" is what makes the difference because the regular cr2450 wouldn't power up my remote.

just a heads up


----------



## krawler (Jun 18, 2013)

The reason some batteries don't work is because they don't sit deep enough to make contact with the metal tab at the bottom.

The Fix: Bend the metal tab up a little bit and all Cr2450 batteries will work. Problem solved!


----------



## TNtroller (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, had read the same issue on other forums, good tip to know. =D>


----------



## 2sac (Jun 18, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319217#p319217 said:


> krawler » Yesterday, 23:09[/url]"]The reason some batteries don't work is because they don't sit deep enough to make contact with the metal tab at the bottom.
> 
> The Fix: Bend the metal tab up a little bit and all Cr2450 batteries will work. Problem solved!


Had same problem with the stock battery. I put a dime in between the battery and the cover to fix it.


----------

